# Discreetly renoing with glyphosate



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Those who are (legally) applying glyphosate for their lawn renos may wish to avoid raising their profile with environmentalists / anti - Monsanto activists in their neighbourhood.

What options are there for discrete use of glyphosate? The lawn that goes completely dead all of a sudden for no apparent reason is a giveaway.

One (probably hairbrained) idea I had was to put solarization sheeting over the lawn just before the color starts to turn. This might help some people assume the death was from the sheeting.

I wonder if the glyphosate would be fully effective in this scheme though. If the sheeting were opaque it would prevent photosynthesis which I thought was required for glyphosate to work. Perhaps transparent sheeting would work if the weather were cool enough to not actually solarize the turf?

Anyone have any other creative ideas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Apply it, wait 3 days and then do the sheeting. It should work.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

You could choke it with a tarp. Gas it and light it on fire, kidding.

Not all glypho has surfactant. The surfactant is what is killing bees. The issue is people associate "roundup" with being harmful but not all roundup has glypho and not all glypho is killing bees.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Spray it, wait a couple days, then scalp it right down. Neighbourhood will think you killed the lawn by cutting too low.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

kdn said:


> Spray it, wait a couple days, then scalp it right down. Neighbourhood will think you killed the lawn by cutting too low.


Funny you mention that, when I did my backyard the neighbour came over and offered her sympathies to me "you cut it too short didn't you? I'm so sorry about your lawn"

Yes... Yes I did. It's tragic 😔

@cleohioturf preaching to the choir my friend 😛.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

kdn said:


> Spray it, wait a couple days, then scalp it right down. Neighbourhood will think you killed the lawn by cutting too low.


This seems like the best approach. You have to scalp it eventually anyways, and waiting a couple days after application is enough time for the gly to work its way through the plant, even if it hasn't become fully straw-like yet.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Over apply an organic weed killer like MG Pro Concentrate. I think there's a video from GCI turf on YouTube doing this before a test plot of KBG. Took like two hours to kill the grass.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you can get spectracide I'd use that. It's not gly.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

davegravy said:


> kdn said:
> 
> 
> > Spray it, wait a couple days, then scalp it right down. Neighbourhood will think you killed the lawn by cutting too low.
> ...


That's funny.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

also, if this ontario summer is anything like last year's, we had a serious hot bout with no rain, everyone's lawns were yellow and brown, except for the weeds. However if you have no weeds there's no green at all, so if you can time your lawn going yellow/brown with everyone else's that doesn't irrigate which we saw a lot of last summer, then I think that with "solarization" can definitely help you with blending in more with everyone else in the neighbourhood. What gman suggested followed by tarp mixed with timing with everyone else's lawn's dieing is what i would do. aside from something like a harley rake and just tear it all up after putting the gly to it which is what i'm doing to do.

You had said that judgement was passed in your direction from previous reno from both friends/family and neighbours, so what exactly was said anyways? How bad was the concern....


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> You had said that judgement was passed in your direction from previous reno from both friends/family and neighbours, so what exactly was said anyways? How bad was the concern....


Not terrible but being a backyard reno it was contained to those we told about it, plus immediate neighbours. With a front yard reno it's much more on display and I've read stories of people calling the ministry to report.

I had a very opinionated American relative help me get Roundup from the US. She did it but also scolded me pretty badly for the environmental irresponsibility. We've had some friends react negatively to the reno and stop having their kids over for outdoor play dates since (covid is admittedly also a factor).

Various neighbours and friends have come to me with questions about dealing with their weeds and I've uncovered that they're unwilling to use *any* herbicides due to unease about potential health impacts.

If you use these products and you have kids, no matter how careful you are, you're being irresponsible. No one has directly said this, but it's evident when they say "aren't you concerned about your kids when you spray that stuff?"

Society is generally turning against these products, at least around here.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Have you considered moving? 

What's the issue these folks have with gly? First off, "avoiding it" is a fool's errand. It's the most used herbicide in the world, IIRC, it's something like 300 millions pounds per year in the US alone. If you can see a field, or drive by one, you're being exposed to it. And the things they are growing in those fields are often sprayed with it, including things that you then eat. Given it's incredibly wide use, it's also very well studied; it is toxic in high doses, but normal/low doses don't seem to cause any ill effects in studies I've read.

I mean, I guess if you're really concerned about it, spray in the evening, keep the kids inside, run the sprinklers in the morning and wash it off? It'll be in the plant by then doing it's thing and the residue will be washed down to the soil.

Guess you could dump a ton of fast acting nitrogen on the soil. That'll burn up what's there and as long as it's fast acting, it should washed away in a reasonable period of time to grown new grass. Or, as others said, rent a Harley rake and tear it down to bare ground?

It's gonna be real hard to have a first class lawn without spraying something though. Is it only gly that raises ire? I'm a lot more afraid of other things than gly; pesticides in particular (Bifen) give me the willies because that's made to kill other living creatures. I've never had a problem, but gly is, at least in my eyes, a "low risk" chemical compared to others. Some things I'll go "full suit" for when I spray. The scariest to me is the stuff that's not well studied/doesn't have a lot of historic data (fungicides and some specialty herbicides).


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

It sounds like the sheet idea would be the safest.

Another idea could be putting down glypho, waiting a day, then scalping/seeding. Ideally the new grass would come up (KBG taking longer of course) while the rest of the lawn would be turning brown. I'm not sure how well it'd work, but interesting ideas for sure.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a neighbor who likes to complain so the last time I renovated I sprayed at 3" then started lowering over the next few days and sprayed again before the lawn fully died. I then did a light fert app, watered and sprayed anything green that sprouted. This prevented the full dead lawn from popping up and raising questions.

The first time I renovated I sprayed at 4" and waited too long to start taking down resulting in my lawn becoming a matted mess making it a pain to lower and rake but the above method helped with that as well.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

davegravy said:


> Those who are (legally) applying glyphosate for their lawn renos may wish to avoid raising their profile with environmentalists / anti - Monsanto activists in their neighbourhood.


I'm curious what the "-ists" could do to you if you are within the law?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Overtaxed said:


> Is it only gly that raises ire? I'm a lot more afraid of other things than gly


Nope - any herbicide / "unnatural" lawn product gets lumped together, regardless of the science or general reality.

This year was the first I noticed the "No Mow May" campaign being pushed hard. They want people to not mow their lawns, to encourage the growth and flowering of weeds, I think for biodiversity and so that bees can pollinate.

Trying to imagine all the parents with tweezers pulling Canada Thistle barbs out of their crying kids feet, and treating poison ivy rashes.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Roundup is just a growth regulator. Used at high rates they found it kills everything.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

davegravy said:


> Overtaxed said:
> 
> 
> > Is it only gly that raises ire? I'm a lot more afraid of other things than gly
> ...


Oh man.  Sounds like you must have some "lovely" lawns up there if you can't use any herbicides, fungicides, pre-emergents, fertilizers, etc. The lawns in the area must look awful, right? What about irrigation, is that a no-no too? Lots of places in the US, you can spray to your heart's content and not get a mad neighbor, but they see you watering on Wed instead of Tuesday, they'll call the cops!

All I can say, man am I happy that I don't have to deal with that. My neighbor sees me rolling by with a 150 gallon spray tank on the back of the tractor and waves. He might stop me and ask me what's in it, but that's not because he's concerned, it's because if I finish and still have some left, he might want me to drop by his house and spray it rather than waste the product.



> This year was the first I noticed the "No Mow May" campaign being pushed hard. They want people to not mow their lawns, to encourage the growth and flowering of weeds, I think for biodiversity and so that bees can pollinate.


Also a great way to get an out of control fungus problem going that'll take out the entire lawn in a season. May is "primetime" in my area, you better have the mower primed and ready to keep on top of it. If not, it'll get totally out of control fast and you'll spend the rest of the year trying to get it back.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

davegravy said:


> Anyone have any other creative ideas?


You're in Canada?
How do you say mind your own business and gfy in whatever language spoken in your area?

Maybe distract them with a vax card and talk about hormone blockers for kids?

Maple Leafs stink. How's Tavares working out for you?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

How about you purchase a propane weed torch. Then discretely spay gly early hours in the am. Then 3 days later before it browns out, during a highly visible time of day, walk the yard with the torch. People will not be able to resist observing you walking the yard with what is basically a flame thrower. A few days later when its dead you can tell everyone how well the torch worked.

https://www.amazon.com/Flame-King-YSNPQ-5000T-Propane-Burner/dp/B07L5GMWGK/ref=sr_1_7_sspa?_encoding=UTF8&c=ts&dchild=1&keywords=Weed+Torches&qid=1621867528&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-7-spons&ts_id=3480723011&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyVDZDNUVOUjVXOEZBJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTgyNjUzMkdRSk5MSkg0WDJQSyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTg5MjU5MlUwQ1hWR1dLQzk2RCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX210ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

gm560 said:


> How about you purchase a propane weed torch. Then discretely spay gly early hours in the am. Then 3 days later before it browns out, during a highly visible time of day, walk the yard with the torch. People will not be able to resist observing you walking the yard with what is basically a flame thrower. A few days later when its dead you can tell everyone how well the torch worked.


This is a fantastic idea. Also, there's no "not noticing" a flame torch! They, of course, have a big visible flame, but, more importantly, they sound like a jet engine. The moment you hear it, you'll forever remember the sound, it's like the cartoon version of a jet engine (and maybe like a real jet, IDK, never been close enough to one on the ground to know).


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Overtaxed said:


> Oh man.  Sounds like you must have some "lovely" lawns up there if you can't use any herbicides, fungicides, pre-emergents, fertilizers, etc. The lawns in the area must look awful, right?


On the bright side, for those who don't mind skirting the laws, it makes having a killer domination line so much easier.



Overtaxed said:


> What about irrigation, is that a no-no too? Lots of places in the US, you can spray to your heart's content and not get a mad neighbor, but they see you watering on Wed instead of Tuesday, they'll call the cops!


Some places have water bans but I live right next to a large body of fresh water and we've never had one. If you irrigate a lot people just think "that person must be wealthy" because they've hiked the price of water a bunch over the years.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

r7k said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any other creative ideas?
> ...


Isn't that redundant? Leafs are a fair play, just don't insult our beer 😛


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

r7k said:


> How's Tavares working out for you?


Come on, man! You really gotta kick a guy while he's down!?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Can't you just say that you accidentally applied triple the nitrogen and it got burned?


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm a rangers fan. feel better?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Belgianbillie said:


> Can't you just say that you accidentally applied triple the nitrogen and it got burned?


+1 you could spend a lot of money this way but just drop a ton of AMS on it.

Died by a miscalculation of a fertilizer application.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@davegravy .... The problem is you live in the city with a bunch of folks who listen to the propaganda machine. Need to move out to my area. People see you spraying they ask if they can buy in next time you are getting some. Sometimes I am spraying iron and urea, and people want in..


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Great discussion. I might be doing a Reno eventually and this is some good material. Being in Ontario like you some people take the ban on sale of herbicides to take a staunch side against any chemicals.

On my street everyone is very chatty with each other so if you're outside someone's going to chat with you. I don't think anyone is going to turn me in for my prodiamine or 2,4-D application but I like to keep a low profile. I spray weeds when there's few people out.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Turf paint


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

> The problem is you live in the city with a bunch of folks who listen to the propaganda machine. Need to move out to my area. People see you spraying they ask if they can buy in next time you are getting some. Sometimes I am spraying iron and urea, and people want in..


Same here. I really don't know, maybe cities in the US are as crazy. In more rural/suburban areas though, unless I'm living in a bubble, it would be a shock to have the kinds of issues discussed in this thread. My neighbors and I are out spraying all times of the year for different stuff, sometimes using tractors/mistblowers and other "major application" tools. The biggest question is "Whatca spraying for" because, if he/I is spraying, the other might want to consider also spraying.

We have fire ants here, and the stuff that kills em good is very expensive (and covers acres per bag). When one of us gets it, we always split and try to do apps around the same time to kill as many as possible and give us some breathing room before they come back.

I honestly can't imagine living in a place where my neighbor "turns me in" for doing a yard reno with Roundup (which is sprayed on most of our food anyway). Ugh, moron, I'm trying to make the neighborhood look better which indirectly benefits you too! And we can split chems and help each other out. Or, yeah, you can turn me in and both our lawns will look like death. Sounds like crabs in a bucket to me.

Honestly, and this is easy for me to say; I get that entirely, but if I lived in a place like that, rather than figuring out how to kill the turf without Roundup, I think I'd spend my time looking for another place to live. I couldn't deal with neighbors like that (which is probably why I now live on enough acreage that I don't have to; I could light my front yard on fire and nobody would care so long as I didn't burn the entire forest down).


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Old Hickory said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> > Those who are (legally) applying glyphosate for their lawn renos may wish to avoid raising their profile with environmentalists / anti - Monsanto activists in their neighbourhood.
> ...


Abuse and shun your children, for a start. People controlled by irrational fear cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

gm560 said:


> How about you purchase a propane weed torch. Then discretely spay gly early hours in the am. Then 3 days later before it browns out, during a highly visible time of day, walk the yard with the torch. People will not be able to resist observing you walking the yard with what is basically a flame thrower. A few days later when its dead you can tell everyone how well the torch worked.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flame-King-YSNPQ-5000T-Propane-Burner/dp/B07L5GMWGK/ref=sr_1_7_sspa?_encoding=UTF8&c=ts&dchild=1&keywords=Weed+Torches&qid=1621867528&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-7-spons&ts_id=3480723011&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyVDZDNUVOUjVXOEZBJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTgyNjUzMkdRSk5MSkg0WDJQSyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMTg5MjU5MlUwQ1hWR1dLQzk2RCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX210ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


lol I thought about suggesting something like this to someone today. no one knows what you're spraying and they can't check.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Overtaxed said:


> > The problem is you live in the city with a bunch of folks who listen to the propaganda machine. Need to move out to my area. People see you spraying they ask if they can buy in next time you are getting some. Sometimes I am spraying iron and urea, and people want in..
> 
> 
> Same here. I really don't know, maybe cities in the US are as crazy. In more rural/suburban areas though, unless I'm living in a bubble, it would be a shock to have the kinds of issues discussed in this thread. My neighbors and I are out spraying all times of the year for different stuff, sometimes using tractors/mistblowers and other "major application" tools. The biggest question is "Whatca spraying for" because, if he/I is spraying, the other might want to consider also spraying.
> ...


Canada is different. Glyphosate and most herbicides are banned..


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

^. And the weeds are taking over everyone's lawns, it's so pathetic.

The city medians on all the roads when built get fresh sod to just turn completely to weeds within a couple years....


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> ^. And the weeds are taking over everyone's lawns, it's so pathetic.
> 
> The city medians on all the roads when built get fresh sod to just turn completely to weeds within a couple years....


... and all our public concrete is cracked to sh-t one season after being poured because of the force from dandelion taproots ripping it apart.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I will say this though about banning herbicides...the coutries that do have very strict laws....they have very much lower rates of autism. Its like the we (US) and the asian countries are in a competition to win.

Don't get me wrong, i spray almost every other week...but i don't eat my grass, nor should anyone else


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

> I will say this though about banning herbicides...the coutries that do have very strict laws....they have very much lower rates of autism. Its like the we (US) and the asian countries are in a competition to win.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i spray almost every other week...but i don't eat my grass, nor should anyone else


I sincerely suggest nobody eat my lawn. But if your picking your non-edible thing to not eat; I'd suggest staying away from my ditch banks first. Those "bare ground" herbicides that kill everything for a few years at a shot (Mohave) cannot be good for you.

I'm sure there are 1000's of "possible causations" that you can draw from something like Roundup (or any other chemical, gas, or frankly human activity). Maybe Roundup is the cause, but I'd be much more suspect of other things first. For example, is the autism rate much lower in cities (very little Roundup) vs the country in the US? IDK the answer; but it would take tons and tons of analysis like this to find Roundup as the cause. The best place to start, IMHO, is farmers, if Roundup is bad, they would see all kinds of negative outcomes; you/I spraying a quart of it a year vs them spraying 275 gallon totes of it per day.

I'm a lot more worried about stuff that's sprayed on our food (which includes Roundup now; IE Roundup ready crops) vs stuff that's sprayed on our lawns. A lot of that stuff has 1/1000th the studies done compared to Roundup, much of it is new (especially fungicides) and relatively unknown. I think it's entirely plausible that some of those chemicals could be causing issues in people, in fact, I'd be surprised if they're not at least responsible for some kind of issue in at least some people.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Here is an article that came through my feed the other day linking fungicides to childhood brain tumors

https://www.docwirenews.com/docwire-pick/hem-onc-picks/prenatal-exposure-to-pesticides-linked-to-childhood-brain-tumors/

I think this maybe one of the reasons tenacity has become so popular since it is listed under the "reduced risk" category.

I use isoxaben as a pre emergent despite it's costs since it is also in the reduced risk category


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

This thread is a joke.

GMO foods are created so round-up can be use directly on foods we eat and you'll are worried about the 1-2 times RU is sprayed on the lawn during a renovation that less than 1% of the population will probably only do 1 time in their life.

Also, Non-GMO still uses herbicides & Pesticides, it's just not RU but other options.

I'd also be more concerned with things like the use of windex for windows. Ammonia is a known carnicigen that gets airelized in the spray bottle then breathed in and touched while cleaning. Everyone in the world uses this (those with windows).

No doubt RU is dangerous, but the risk of exposure from a lawn reno. is laughable compared to the over ways and carnicigens you're being exposed to.

Edit: I'll add to this "Risk During Lawn Reno." Meaning to Others or the environment. I wear a N100 respirator when I spray anything with Full coverings.

Think of a Farm dumping on acres and acres of RU and other Herbs and Pesticides year after year compared to your measly little lawn reno.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

> GMO foods are created so round-up can be use directly on foods we eat and you'll are worried about the 1-2 times RU is sprayed on the lawn during a renovation that less than 1% of the population will probably only do 1 time in their life.


That's exactly my point. This is like a firefighter screaming at a kid for having a book of matches in his pocket while a highrise burns down next to him. Prioritize people, prioritize! How much RU does it take to do a reno on a normal lawn? 1-2Q maybe? Go to any farm, any of size will have 275 gallon totes of RU all over the place. And they'll go through them at a heck of clip, they're not spraying a Q a year, they're spraying 1000's of gallons of 41% RU a year!



> No doubt RU is dangerous, but the risk of exposure from a lawn reno. is laughable compared to the over ways and carnicigens you're being exposed to.


Everything is dangerous. Oxygen is deadly in high enough concentrations. Is RU more dangerous than water? Yes, it is. Is it more dangerous than household cleaners? I'm not sure it is. Is it more dangerous than gasoline/diesel fuel? I'm going with a hard "no" on that one. No, I wouldn't roll in an area I'd just sprayed with it, nor would I take a bath in gasoline using the pump as my personal shower head.



> Here is an article that came through my feed the other day linking fungicides to childhood brain tumors


There's a LOT less research on most chemicals compared to RU. That's exactly why I'm more afraid of that stuff, we just don't know what we don't know. Now, again, I use and have used all these chemicals, so I'm not "that afraid", it's just that I have much higher concern about something like ethofumesate than I do glycophase because it's used so much less. It's far more likely that some chemical like that will turn out to be a "bad one" (not trying to pick on ethofumesate here, just an example because it's "new" and not used very much yet).

I guess, put it another way, if any chemical we use on our residential lawn is "that dangerous" that it hurts us in "hobby quantities", well.. Good luck to the sod farmers who spray this stuff for 8 hours a day 5 days a week. Or golf course maint crews. Or lawn guys. There are so many people who are exposed to 1000's of times more of these chemicals than you will be doing a small reno; if they are dangerous, those people are "patient 0".



> Think of a Farm dumping on acres and acres of RU and other Herbs and Pesticides year after year compared to your measly little lawn reno.


It wouldn't surprise me if a even "moderate" sized farm uses more RU in a single spray of their fields than this forum has used across all it's members since inception. As I said, I have friends who are farmers, they have "totes" of RU all over, 275 gallons at a time, and they go through them regularly.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I totally agree... round up for a lawn renovation is not a problem at all. I don't eat my grass and I essentially only eat organic certified foods(when it is available).

Unfortunately crops with Round up ready is almost everywhere. Whenever I eat at a restaurant I have the understanding that round up ready crops are unavoidable. In the US corn fields span as far as the eye can see, another crop that is sprayed at high volumes is soy...which is used as a sweetener in "EVERYTHING" . avoiding these two things in any restaurant meal/packaged goods is just about impossible outside of california.

I am not saying round up is definitely the culprit(no one would know), but you also have dicamba that is heavily sprayed. Only thing I know is that by countries, the ones that spray the most have the higher rates of autism.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I would venture a guess and say that on top of it all, people on this forum probably know and understand RU and Glyphosate better than most. I know a lot of people here where full PPE when spraying, I know I do just as a precaution. The other day I drove by a house where a woman was spraying RU on a gravel driveway in shorts, sandals and a t-shirt. It made me cringe.


----------



## MrSmith (Sep 18, 2020)

Go to Costco and get 4-5 of those giant 1.3 gallon bottles of white vinegar (that's what hippies recommend to kill weeds). Leave a couple of empty ones on the lawn and driveway.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Jersey_diy said:


> I will say this though about banning herbicides...the coutries that do have very strict laws....they have very much lower rates of autism. Its like the we (US) and the asian countries are in a competition to win.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i spray almost every other week...but i don't eat my grass, nor should anyone else


Countries with far laxer pesticide use on average have far lower autism rates.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

This topic can be debated to death. it doesn't matter what side of the fence you are on, the fact is Ontario has banned glyphosate for cosmetic use - you can still buy glyphosate here, but it "can't be used to kill your lawn."

The fact that it's banned isn't going away. I see a future where gas powered mowers and trimmers are banned in Canada. It is what it is.

Dave's original post was looking for alternate ways to kill the grass. What I plan to do when I eventually do my reno is to spray gly and then seed right away.

If we want to debate the merits of glyphosate causing cancer, there should be a separate thread started. Most of these replies are not helping the OP.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks Hart. Sorry OP.
Back on Topic, I would spray early AM then scalp 3 days later like previously suggested and tell neighbors you just mowed too low. Claim stupidity whenever possible.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Not even Milo is safe:

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/05/25/pfas-pfos-forever-chemicals-garden-fertilizers/7418828002/

Regarding the RU, I also had similar reservations with regards to the opinion of the neighborhood and I absolutely hate lying. I didn't do this for the whole lawn but the "1 day Reno" where you spray in AM and scalp when dry or the next day and then seed is absolutely a legitimate strategy. You obviously won't be able to fallow but minimizing the brown may be worth it.

Edit:

I believe you can even do a second round of gly after a few days but before the seed germinates


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Spray the RU.. Apply leveling sand same day.. Most people will think you are an idiot for putting sand on your yard and killing the grass...


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> I would venture a guess and say that on top of it all, people on this forum probably know and understand RU and Glyphosate better than most. I know a lot of people here where full PPE when spraying, I know I do just as a precaution. The other day I drove by a house where a woman was spraying RU on a gravel driveway in shorts, sandals and a t-shirt. It made me cringe.


I have a friend whose salesman father sold glyphosate to farmers by using her as a prop and making her drink a cupful. There is actually a movie about her childhood. She is fine, but her father couldn't have actually known that.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> Jersey_diy said:
> 
> 
> > I will say this though about banning herbicides...the coutries that do have very strict laws....they have very much lower rates of autism. Its like the we (US) and the asian countries are in a competition to win.
> ...


Thank you for correcting me...i said it wrong but you got what i was saying, yes more occurrences of autism in countries with less restrictive herbicide laws....from my non science background point of view....


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

@Harts thanks for jumping in, I should have known I was opening Pandora's box 😛. No gas mowers sounds ominous though, I hope you're wrong.

@Stuofsci02 and I'm fine with people thinking I'm an idiot (most do already 😛) so I like this 1 day reno approach you and gasdoc mention.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

davegravy said:


> @Harts thanks for jumping in, I should have known I was opening Pandora's box 😛. No gas mowers sounds ominous though, I hope you're wrong.
> 
> @Stuofsci02 and I'm fine with people thinking I'm an idiot (most do already 😛) so I like this 1 day reno approach you and gasdoc mention.


I would still wait two weeks after applying the sand to see if anything is still green and smoke it off again..

Now if you are going to get fancy by spraying out a garden bed you might have some more explaining to do.. LOL.. I dunno who this is, but they are like a surgeon with the pump sprayer


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Jersey_diy said:


> Thank you for correcting me...i said it wrong but you got what i was saying, yes more occurrences of autism in countries with less restrictive herbicide laws....from my non science background point of view....


Hong Kong: 372
South Korea: 263
US: 222
Japan: 181
Canada: 106

HK is over 3X that of Canada. How are pesticide laws in HK? Or South Korea?

Also, what's the average age of first birth in these countries? That is certainly a known risk factor.

Poland: 3

Is everything restricted in Poland?


----------

